# Town and Country clip pics



## gigi (Jan 15, 2009)

ok, here are some Snickerdoodle do's. this is just a pet haircut, I'm definately not an expert on this, just like playing with her coat and making her clean and matt free. I just finished bathing, blow drying, brushing, combing, did a #9 on the body, spine, and neck, #10 on face/feet/tail and scissored legs.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Lovely grooming gigi, she looks very plush and what a lovely colour :smile:


----------



## gigi (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Blue Fox. I can't stop hugging and petting her when she is all plush like that.I brush her constantly, cause we walk every day and we can't show off if we are not looking good, lol.


----------



## gigi (Jan 15, 2009)

:beauty (2):Color = Cafe Au Lait


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

She looks VERY plush! You did a good job clipping her. What kind/brand dryer do you use?


----------



## gigi (Jan 15, 2009)

I think it's called the metro force blow dryer(I'm at work right now), the portable one with 2 settings, I got it from PetEdge, works great!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

gigi said:


> Thanks Blue Fox. I can't stop hugging and petting her when she is all plush like that.I brush her constantly, cause we walk every day and we can't show off if we are not looking good, lol.


Yep we do the same - show off that is LOL. If I know were going somewhere both the boys get a bath and T gets a tidy up before we go out in public so he always looks his best. It was Australia Day here yesterday and they have a ceremony followed by breakfast so T got bath and I attempted to give him a 'modern' clip. It's still not finished and I haven't had a chance to take any after photos but will post after this weekend when he gets another bath and finished off.


----------



## gigi (Jan 15, 2009)

more pictures...


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

What length is the middle band gigi - if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## gigi (Jan 15, 2009)

#9 blade on the band


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks gigi, not sure if I'm game enough just yet but I'm sure there will come a day :smile:


----------



## gigi (Jan 15, 2009)

take your time, it took me almost 3 years to be brave enough to go that short


----------



## Suds-Mom (Feb 12, 2009)

*This is my favorite!!!*

When I had Suds first cut this was the one I chose. I think it's awesome. I had to talk the groomer into it as she'd never done it before. We've moved and I can't seem to find anyone who is willing. So Suds is kind of plain looking. 
I have clippers they just don't cut well or I'd do it myself. Suds is so patient with me. 
I just love this cut! Awesome job. Thanks for sharing.


----------

